

Evil people at mozilla  - nopaste7
http://pavelmachek.livejournal.com/120952.html

======
fourstar
Pretty confused about this whole sensationalized title, but even more by the
fact that it's 2014 and Livejournal is still around.

------
jvanenk
Based on the post's content, I have no idea what the complaint is. Can some
one provide some more context?

~~~
darklajid
Guessing here: Mozilla has a location service, fed by volunteers/contributors.
One way to contribute is by installing the MozStumbler app.

It seems the author contributes and is now disappointed about the inability to
download the full dataset and pouts. I would be interested in the full dataset
myself, fail to see the why Mozilla guys are evil if they don't provide me the
information about wifi names around the world.

~~~
timmclean
I think the author is complaining about the opposite: Mozilla is now making
available GPS coordinates from volunteer's contributions, which could be used
to determine where a volunteer lives.

~~~
darklajid
Reading it again and again I can see how you got that impression. It doesn't
mix well with

> Data actually useful for non-evil purposes, like cell numbers and wifi APs
> are still not available for download.

but the bits around it .. might work either way (non-native speaker here, but
so is the author it seems).

One way or another, the post has a crappy title and doesn't explain itself
well enough.

------
atoponce
If I comment on his blog, will he give me access to download his blog
database?

------
michaelrhansen
makes no sense - wish I could downvote

------
redthrowaway
What?

